# Has Anyone Burned Curran Wood Pellets?  $219.00/ton



## Backstreets75 (Dec 12, 2009)

Upstate NY Craigslist add is selling these pellets for $219.00 a ton or less in bigger quantity.

Has anyone burned these?

Opinions?

$219.0 a ton is getting towards decent pricing.................


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi backstreet75,

I have 2 bags but I haven't burned them yet. I hoping to get some info on them to.

I will try to add my 2 cents once I get to burn them.

jay


----------



## Dougsey (Dec 13, 2009)

I picked up a ton of Currans a couple months ago at Lowes and we're burning them now.

Decent pellet, a bit more ash than some but it's very light and fluffy so it ends up in the ash pan.

I would buy them again. $219 is a good price.


----------



## schmeg (Dec 13, 2009)

Quite ashy for me.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 13, 2009)

I have my 1st bag in and burned about 1/2 so far. Heat is OK. Not outstanding but decent at 228ºF on medium heat setting. Fines were low. So far they seem to burn alright. I will update the ash amount when I finish the 2nd bag. 

I am not writing home to momma about them but they seem to burn OK so far.


----------



## Backstreets75 (Dec 15, 2009)

At $219.00 a ton do you think they are properly priced?  Most of the other pellets round these parts are $269.00 a ton.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 15, 2009)

Backstreets75 said:
			
		

> At $219.00 a ton do you think they are properly priced? Most of the other pellets round these parts are $269.00 a ton.



It depends on the brand of the pellet you are comparing them to. Even if I found them to be outstanding(which I did not find them to be. About average maybe). It's always best to do your own comparison between the brands. You stove may burn these pellets different than mine. The batch you get may be also different and burn totally different.

The ash level was about average to just slightly better than average. Same as there heat value. I am not sure I would want them in my stove when its -10ºF below. Maybe mix your purchase some of the Currans for the shoulders and some of the other brands for the cold spells. Otherwise the Currans may require higher output settings from your stove. Like running on the max settings. Running a stove on max for long periods is considered damaging to the stove and over works certain components.


----------



## pelletizer (Dec 16, 2009)

I am currently burning these and thought they were OK at first but I will never purchase them again.
Way Way to much ash, my stove/pipes are a filthy mess with these. 
Each bag has at least a 1/2 gallon of broken up PCs about 1/8 x 1/4 not to mention the dust. 
I can't dump the bag into the hopper direct or the house would be full of dust and small bits.
My left over Pennington's from 08/09 are a much better pellet, 
Green team is real nice,
Curran for your first year you stink! , Clean it up, in my opinion PENNINGTON'S ARE MUCH BETTER!


----------



## Backstreets75 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the review.  I think I will pass on these.  I think I'm gonna grab a ton of Lignetics if I can find them as they seem to be the Class of the Northeast wehn it comes to Pellets.


----------



## Scoop (Dec 23, 2009)

I've got some and they are no hell. I have to mix them with corn to get any heat out of them


----------



## pelletizer (Dec 23, 2009)

I think Green Team is made by Lignetics? 
I do not get good heat from the Currans either.


----------



## pelletizer (Dec 24, 2009)

On a good note, Curran has contacted me and is sending 2 prepaid shipping boxes to have 2 bags of pellets looked at.
I am pleased at the quick response from them and we will see what happens.


----------



## grathan (Dec 25, 2009)

They do seem like a reputable company, being the first in the country to acquire the FSC rating.
http://www.rainforest-alliance.org/news.cfm?id=certified_biomass_pellets

I just burned a bag I got from the Craigslist guy and they don't seem any worse than the lignetics. Nice thing about the guy in Greenfield Ctr is he has 4 types of pellets and will sell any of them by the bag. So you can try others out too. I think he has Dry Creek, Michagan, and New England as well as the Currans. I got a 1/2 ton of the Currans ( he didn't offer a discount on the half, just the per bag price of 4.88 )

If your closer to Greenwich, I might try to get a trailer of the Currans together.


----------



## pelletizer (Jan 17, 2010)

Just returned a ton of these, replaced them with Somerset's a nice clean burning high BTU output quality pellet.


----------



## PelletFiend (Jan 29, 2011)

Pelletizer - where did you find Somersets?  They are one of the best I have seen and would love to burn more.


----------



## pelletizer (Jan 29, 2011)

Pelletizer is back! My last log in was 04-02-2010 09:18 PM Wow....

OK Somerset pellets i found them at Loewe's Epping NH but that was last Jan...
I have not seen any Somersets around but if I did I would get them.
This year I have burned Mostly Green Team, Pennington, Fireside Ultra and Maine's Choice.
I am no longer a pellet pig so I must demote myself ASAP.


----------



## Meneillys (Jan 30, 2011)

Backstreets75 im not sure what area you are in but Fireside Chatts in West Monroe NY has Currans and in Bernhards Bay I have Cubex for $225 picked up and New England Wood Pellets for $208 picked up. Member name Franks on hearth.com is with Fireside Chatts I am not sure of his prices at the moment.


----------



## LI-Mini-Owner (Feb 13, 2011)

I just picked up a couple of bags at Lowes for $3.74 a bag ($187/ton).   Things are getting scarce here on Long Island, with the Big Box stores switching over to summer items.  If these burn OK for me I think I'll grab a ton.


----------



## Bigjim13 (Feb 13, 2011)

Backstreets75 said:
			
		

> Upstate NY Craigslist add is selling these pellets for $219.00 a ton or less in bigger quantity.
> 
> Has anyone burned these?
> 
> ...



Where in Upstate NY are you?


----------



## xuperman (Feb 14, 2011)

Curran's WOOD PELLETS in white bag w/ blue and green lettering were awful for me...bascially unburnable.
However, NORTH AMERICAN PELLETS in a clear bag are made by them and I'm VERY happy with this hardwood/softwood blend, especially at $3.74 per bag.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello

Our Lowe's just got some and they seem to be the mixture or blend of hard and soft woods.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 14, 2011)

The blue bag pellets were not so great.  According to Curran Lowes/Home Depot stuff may have been dumped on a broker and ended up in a big box store.  I'm selling the Curran Softwoods here. Clear bags Much better than the blue bag stuff.  I've let two customers that use Cubex try the New Currans, trying to get a handle on which is better.  One who burns in a Enerzone Bio-45 says the Currans have less ash than the cubex but also less heat.  Another guy uses a Europa and says the Currans made more heat and more ash. So much for that.  The Menielly buys should drop off a few bags of cubex here, I'll swap em with some Currans.

$260 a ton is our price picked up for the Curran Softwoods.  I'd knock a little off for any Hearth.com member that wanted to try a few bags.  Maybe $4.75 a bag or something.


----------

